# Increase Your Post Count TODAY!!



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

*From: "ksv" ksv@mac.com
Date: Sat 30 Mar, 2002  16:40:54 PM Europe/Oslo
To: unenclosured_recipients
Topic: Increase Your Post Count TODAY!! *

YOU ARE ONE OF THE LUCKY WINNERS TO RECIEVE AS MANY FREE POSTS AS YOU WANT!

APPLY TODAY! 

HERE, IN THIS THREAD, YOU CAN INCREASE YOUR POST COUNT TO THE MAXIMUM WITHOUT ANY FEES, AND IT'S FREE! 

ARE YOU ONE OF THE LOSERS WITH LOW INCOME, NO WIFE, OUTDATED MAC, TRASHED CAR OR UNDER 100 POSTS? 

EVER WANTED A BETTER LIFE, EVER DREAMED ABOUT HAVING AS MANY POSTS AS ADMIRALAK OR HERVÉ? 

THIS IS YOUR FIRST AND LAST OPPORTUNITY! WASTE YOUR TIME, AND THE SERVERS CAPACITY TOOODAAAY! 







This is not spam, because the message includes this text and instructions on how to unsubscribe 


-


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Another post like nuts thread?


----------



## Izzy (Mar 30, 2002)

oooooh wow!  I feel just like I do when I get those publisher's clearing house mailers...I could be the next $10,000 winner!!!



And actually I'll post a useful question here...

 *ducks the bottles thrown at him*

Do posts here ever get deleted?  I've never seen my post count go down and I know that in the other boards i'm a member of they are having a trouble with server space so old threads are taken out.  Does MacOSX.com just have a huge server or are threads deleted with post counts staying the same?  

Just curious


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> ARE YOU ONE OF THE LOSERS WITH LOW INCOME, NO WIFE, OUTDATED MAC, TRASHED CAR OR *UNDER 100 POSTS*?



What do you get when you have 100 posts?


----------



## putamare (Mar 30, 2002)

bandwidth diarrhea


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

Could you tell me how to earn a million dollars in one week? Can I lose 100 pounds daily? Can I be free of taxes for the rest of my life? Can you also tell me how to enlarge my.... err nevermind


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)

I would love to see an infomercial about increasing your post count at like 2 in the morning. 

I always get stuck on those infomercials.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Mar 30, 2002)

Admin is gunna kill you stupid.


----------



## themacko (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by putamare _
> *bandwidth diarrhea *



   

PRICELESS!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

nummi, we will see. Maybe I was talking about bandwidth


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> What do you get when you have 100 posts? *



What do you get when you get a new car?


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Another post like nuts thread?  *



No, it's another waste-the-server's-capacity and make-the-admin-go-nuts thread


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> No, it's another waste-the-server's-capacity and make-the-admin-go-nuts thread  *



Same thing


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> 
> Same thing  *



Nope, because I guess what you mean about "post like nuts-thread" is a thread like Hervé's Bar&Grill, and threads like that are actually entertaining, this one is just to help poor people to make their post count grow


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

ksv, your post count isn't bad


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

2 more posts until 600!


----------



## googolplex (Mar 30, 2002)

this is what this thread is for right??? 

yay!! 600!


----------



## ksv (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *ksv, your post count isn't bad  *



I'm just making fun of people taking the post counter system seriously 
I was inspired by a thread in the "Site News" forum


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> What do you get when you get a new car?  *


All the new car smell you want.


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2002)

ksv - is this why you haven't been seen working at Herve's lately? I understand the pay wasn't great but it was a much more pretigious gig than this 

btw - for anybody who thinks they know it all - admin happens to encourage the idea of us communicating with each other in ways other than technical. People's participation in the site are what make it work. It would be less than it is without all that it has become. You don't need to watch counts to be a big part of this site. Just post what's on your mind and the count will follow. 

I rarely have the slightest idea what my count is and could care even less.


----------



## ksv (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *ksv - is this why you haven't been seen working at Herve's lately? I understand the pay wasn't great but it was a much more pretigious gig than this
> 
> btw - for anybody who thinks they know it all - admin happens to encourage the idea of us communicating with each other in ways other than technical. People's participation in the site are what make it work. It would be less than it is without all that it has become. You don't need to watch counts to be a big part of this site. Just post what's on your mind and the count will follow.
> ...



http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14054&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


----------



## sithious (Mar 31, 2002)

boom.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

3 more posts and i will rival with bluefusion!!!


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

2...


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

1...


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Haha, Bluefusion!


----------



## j79 (Apr 1, 2002)

ahhhhhh.. 

*looks at my sad pitiful post count*

darn.

*runs off into the corner*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

guys...
Dont wanna be your mother here but posts like

----post 1---
1
---end of post 1----



---post 2----
2


---2nd of post 2----



--- post 3 ------
Hey I now have xyz posts 

--- end of post 3 -----


are annoying and wasteful!


Admiral


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

admiral, you have to understand the tempation. I had only 2 posts until 600 and I was in this thread. I had to do it


----------



## ksv (Apr 2, 2002)

My fault


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Xoot is way, way, WAAAY to obsessed with my posts 

It's not even like I have all that many, so why did you adopt me as your post idol? lol


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 2, 2002)

These kinds of posts are pointless and childish 
If I were a  MOD I would have locked this thread 

Its not the amount of post, but the quality that counts.


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know, Blue.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

This is my last post in here. Admiral that was a very worthwhile post there


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

umm, that comment about the herves bar and grill thread is now innacurate and outdated since the whole section is called herve's bar and grill.

God this kind of thing makes me feel so bad with my small post count. Hides under bed shivering.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, bro.

Sheeeesh, now I have GameDog AND Xoot stalking me for post counts.... arrrrrgh what did I do? Was it something I said? lol


----------



## gamedog00 (Apr 2, 2002)

What made you think I'M stalking you for post counts? I'm so hurt... *tear*


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

If Admin has made so many changes to this place, why hasnt he gotten rid of this kinda crap?

This has got to go.

Why am I even posting this?  It is just adding to the problem.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

That it is. AHA! Another post for me! LOL


----------



## divibisan (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, another post!! His plan really works

"Before Post Plus I only had 45 posts, now I have 46!!!" "Now for just 3 easy installments of $20 you can have more posts.  It's fast, its easy, it really works!!"


----------



## j79 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *These kinds of posts are pointless and childish
> If I were a  MOD I would have locked this thread
> 
> Its not the amount of post, but the quality that counts. *




amen!

*peers at post count*
*peers at registration date*


----------

